
Should Women Give Up the Power That Comes with Being Objectified? - pwrfid
http://ricemedia.co/should-women-give-up-the-power-that-comes-with-being-objectified/
======
znpy
I am happy to read an article like this because it's very rare to see a woman
admitting that many (but not all) women actually exploit sexism to their own
advantage, and that she did too, on some occasions.

I think this is one good way towards progress in this sense.

------
mellowdream
>And if you think this isn’t accurate, just think about how a rich, single,
old, but ugly man would fare far better romantically than a rich, single, old,
but ugly woman.

And speaking of the whole article more generally - Isn't all of this because
of basic evolutionary psychology, and intuitively fairly obvious? Roughly
speaking men seek beauty wrt neoteny and fertility, whereas women are more
forgiving about appearances so long as men have status and can provide for a
family. This isn't a new phenomenon, and even pervades many cultural
mythologies.

~~~
nicolashahn
It seems that when you try to talk about evolutionary psychology in relation
to gender inequality outside HN it usually doesn't go so well. Still trying to
articulate exactly why that is.

------
scarface74
I'll come at this from a different angle. In my 20s up until my mid 30s, I was
a part time fitness instructor and surrounded by other fitness enthusiasts.
We, both male and female _loved_ the attention we got. We would run races with
our shirts off (guys) and the women would run with clothes showing off their
midriffs and post the pictures to Facebook. We would all go out in a group
wearing things that we knew showed off our bodies.

We thought we worked hard for it, why not show it off?

When I went to interview for classes, I made it my mission to wear something
that would show off all the time I spent in the gym and I know I got classes
based on the fact that I didn't "look and act like a typical fitness
instructor" \- I was muscular, young, and came across more like a drill
seargent than Richard Simmons.

I've met plenty of women and quite a few men who like the attention.

Even though I'm nowhere near in shape I was back then, when wearing regular
professional clothes, I still have people asking me about my workout regimen.
I never once hated the attention.

------
JeanMarcS
As I was reading the beginning of this article to my wife, she said that it
might be a problem for a percentage of women who are nice looking, but might
not be as true for more ordinary looking ones (not to mention the perhaps less
gifted)

As I find her beautiful, she's very shy and don't have the same point of view
on herself, so doesn't see her as a potentially objectified person. I guess
there's a part, maybe not that little, of women who feel the same.

------
imartin2k
While I am happy about the new women’s movement which allows every member of
the society to acknowledge the fact that equality still has not been achieved
in many aspects of life, my main concern has been how the common narratives
puts 100 % of the burden and request for behavioural change collectively on
men. This text does a good job pointing out how collectively, women have and
often still are endorsing the type of culture which then leads to unwelcome
and problematic behaviour of some men. It indeed would be strange if women
wouldn’t be subject to the same dynamics of evolutionary & cultural
programming as men.

As far as I see it, everyone has to change, improve & question their biases so
that a culture is created in which men feel neither safe nor the need to
become predators and harrasers.

------
amriksohata
They know the power that comes with doing this yet men never cry foul or
sexist when they observe this. Feminists will react wholly different.

------
jacknews
According to this reasearch,
[http://assets.csom.umn.edu/assets/71503.pdf](http://assets.csom.umn.edu/assets/71503.pdf)
it goes far beyond "objectification". (Access to) sex is a commodity that
women naturally posses, and men want.

------
tyingq
The article makes some interesting points. I disagree with the notion that men
are always easily fooled though. I'm usually aware when someone is flirting
with me, but not truly interested.

~~~
freefm
Also, I think men will often play dumb and go along with the objectification,
either because they want to actually get with the woman, or just for fun.

------
antisthenes
Flagged because it doesn't fit the HN WAW narrative?

------
aaronhoffman
"Why have women never tried to manipulate me?"

